# Me PoDrian AyuDaR Con Mi MeMoRiA UsB



## davidteamck (Ene 5, 2006)

Es que a mi memoria le estaba metiendo unos juegos y antes de ke se pasaran la cancele para ke tuviera espacio para meterle unas fotos y se trabo y no podia cancelar el copiado y use el ctrl+alt+supr y cerre el copiado y sake y volvi a meter la usb y ya no quiso abrir
y la formatee con ms-dos y me sale que ahora nomas tiene 63mb y antes era de 256mb
como puedo arreglar mi usb?
por favor ayudenme


----------



## Gama (Mar 2, 2006)

Busca los drivers de la memoria bajalos y busca el archivo format !!
y sigue los procedimientos como si fuera un disco de 3 1/2!

es necesario ke los busques, por ke solo ese programa le regresara toda su capacida!


----------

